# Access all TTOC membership areas.



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello

I am not entirely sure I am accessing all the areas on this forum or have access to them.

I was expecting to be able to see what members sell and be able to sell items myself benefitting everyone who is a member.
i.e a mini selling area.

if I am doing something wrong? can someone let me know please.

Can someone from the top check my login the membership and posts etc to inform me of what happens next where I need to be and how long do I have to wait? if any?

Cheers John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You have access to all areas on here ,there isn't any more.


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> You have access to all areas on here ,there isn't any more.


Far enough cheers.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

42BABYDOLL said:


> Hello
> 
> I am not entirely sure I am accessing all the areas on this forum or have access to them.
> 
> ...


hi John, click on board index and then scroll all the way down and you should see the market place. click that and it opens up other sections...........for sale and wanted etc m8. hope that helps atb gazz


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> 42BABYDOLL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Thankyou Gazzer

Very helpful mate,
I'm in I'm on I'm there :wink: 
Cheers John.


----------

